# Allergy injection dx ICD-10



## lostnemo27 (Aug 21, 2015)

Our clinic uses ICD-9 diagnosis for allergy injections as V07.1. All of the conversion tools for ICD-10 map it to code Z51.89 "Encounter for other specified aftercare". Is this the correct code or is there another ICD-10 code we can use? Thank you.


----------



## mitchellde (Aug 21, 2015)

That is the correct code.  It did not get replicated due to under utilization.  You can add the Z code for the type of allegen.


----------

